# Bed-Down Substrate



## Kaiju (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone ever used Bed-Down for their mice (or other animals)? My local farm supply store has got it in and I'm very curious about using it.

This is the one in particular I'm looking at:
https://www.bed-down.co.uk/our-bedding/ ... s-bedding/

It's made of a mixture of wood shavings and straw but has an added... thing called "Microcote" that says it traps dust particles. It also has added ecualyptus.

There's also this one I was looking at, made from rape straw:
https://www.bed-down.co.uk/our-bedding/ ... b-bedding/

So, does anyone have any experience with either of these, or Bed-Down's other products? Or any opinions in general? I'm mostly just curious but I might see if they sell small bags so I can give it a go. I currently use aubiose, which I'm very happy with, but I like trying out new things!


----------

